# What has happened to thin sliced Bacon?



## rio_grande

Were I trying to make breakfast I would not be bale to find thick sliced bacon. In this case with making ABT's I can not seem to locate thin sliced bacon. I am gonna ask my butcher and see what he can do for me. I used to buy the cheap packs of bacon and they were so thin that you often had to do a double wrap, the stuff I ended up with this weekend was thick. 

I even sent the wife to the store to get a box of pieces and it was thick as well. 

So whats up with thick bacon??


----------



## pineywoods

I don't use it often but when doing ABT's or wrapping meat for smoking I sure want the cheapest thin stuff I can find and would be upset to not find any at the store


----------



## chisoxjim

Get thee to your local butcher shop, they can/will cut it to order.


----------



## rbranstner

I have still been able to find pretty thin bacon around here.


----------



## fourthwind

I agree.  it's been getting hard to find around here too.  Might have to try the butcher method.


----------



## mballi3011

We don't seem to have that problem here in east fla. Now I have used it and I have found it at Winn Dixie and Publix maybe you don't shop in those type of places. JK


----------



## pops6927

Purchase a couple fresh bellies and a tub.  Mix up a couple gallons of brine and pour over the bellies, weight down with ½ a gallon ziploc of water.  Let soak 3 weeks.  Take out, rinse, hang and dry.  Smoke w/low heat until 150°.  Deep Chill.  Set slicer to 'thin' and make all ya want!


----------



## rio_grande

LoL Pops you got it figured out.... But short of that I hit my local butcher today and all of his is pre sliced ???

I have a alternate butcher that i know can get it done for me. 

I agree, I always use the cheapest bacon I can find and it is usually really thin. and sometimes even lacking for the Abt's needing a second piece. 

We are getting ready to do about 100 ABT's and 40 ish hot balls. Pluss whatever i decide to wrap in bacon. I am thinkiing buying maybee 10 lb and freezing whatever i dont use.


----------



## Bearcarver

Since I learned to make my own Bacon (on this forum), I only buy raw bellies from the butchers, but when I used to buy sliced bacon from any of my butchers, their first question was "How do you want it sliced?"

Real butchers usually have a big old hunk of bacon laying in the showcase somewhere, but maybe I'm spoiled from living in a Pennsylvania Dutch area, with butcher shops all over the place.


Bearcarver


----------



## wildflower

not a butcher shop in this town, WALMART


----------



## solaryellow

Jeff,

Less belly-achin' and more bacon makin'.


----------



## flash

Why don't you just buy the thick, which I prefer for ABT's and cut the piece in half. Two ABT's with one piece of bacon


----------



## msprissysmom

I not sure if Bar-S is in your area, they have a nice thin bacon.  Recently there packaging has went to 16 oz to 12 oz.  But I love a Dagwood BLT!


----------



## mdboatbum

I know this is a 5 year old thread, but I had a similar problem making a bacon weave for a fatty last week. The bacon was just way too thick. What I did was to make the weave on top of a piece of plastic wrap. Then I covered it with another piece of plastic wrap and rolled over it with a heavy rolling pin. Kinda like rolling out pie dough. The size increased by probably 30% and the pieces all compressed together, making it much more uniform and a lot easier to work with. I believe I've seen someone else do this, I just can't remember who or where. It works though.












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ May 3, 2015





Then you just peel off the top plastic and wrap as usual.


----------



## Bearcarver

OR,

You can lay a slice of bacon out, and stretch it by pressing the back of a knife on it and squeezing it, and sliding it from the center out to the ends. 

You can really make long thin pieces!!

Bear













french-country-terrine-stretch-bacon.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ May 3, 2015


----------

